# Do Left Over ATB's Keep Well



## BuckeyeSteve

I want to try smoking some ATB's and I'm trying to figure out how many to do.  Do they keep well in the refrigerator?  Does the bacon get soggy?  How long can I safely keep them?
I'll probably reheat them in the convection oven.


----------



## Preacher Man

I eat 'em cold out of the fridge all the time. The best thing to do is try it and see what you think.


----------



## desertlites

no B is for Buffalo. Atomic Buffalo Turd, but ya bacon is in there somewhere


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Richard Foster said:


> If only I knew what an ABT was. I'll guess that B is bacon.
> 
> I pretty much gave up acronym speech after I got out of the military. You almost had to carry a code book around just to understand casual conversation.



Atomic Buffalo Turds.  Stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon and smoked, or grilled.  I normally stuff mine with cream cheese, but you can use whatever you want.  Yummy treat.


----------



## desertlites

bacon wrapped {Stuffed} Jalapenos and no I don't think they keep well, best right outta the smoker


----------



## chilerelleno

They do keep well in the fridge for a few days.
Yes the bacon gets a bit soft, but nothing a few minutes in a 400° oven/broiler won't fix, bet the toaster oven works great too.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I'll make a double batch and see how they reheat.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Preacher Man said:


> I eat 'em cold out of the fridge all the time. The best thing to do is try it and see what you think.


Cold actually sounds pretty good.  Just not sure how the bacon would hold out.  Maybe I'll do some with hot sausage and no bacon.


----------



## clifish

my Jalapeno and habanero ABT's reheated well and still were very good, so make plenty extras for left overs.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

clifish said:


> my *Jalapeno and habanero *ABT's reheated well and still were very good, so make plenty extras for left overs.


You read my mind.  I like hot and I was planing to put minced habanero's in my cream cheese


----------



## NU2SMOKE

They are awesome hot off the pit or cold the next day or heated in the toaster oven.   I make triple batches because I cant keep them for very long they go so fast. Everybody loves them.  Try them with some pulled pork stuffing ...wow!


----------



## clifish

BuckeyeSteve said:


> You read my mind.  I like hot and I was planing to put minced habanero's in my cream cheese


I have done that but also I just stuffed the habanero on their own and it is great.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

ABTs can be actually basically reheated by pan frying. I've done this method...lower heat setting and a blow torch. Let them basically warm through, nail it with the blow torch to make sure it stays crisp.

Heck I've even microwaved them. I found it depends on the cheese mix for how you reheat/if you'd want to. Some mixes turn to watery messes when reheated, some don't!

<Minced garlic ones for me turned a bit watery when reheated, as a heads up!! As always I say throw in cranberries into that ABT blend!>


----------



## 2008RN

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Cold actually sounds pretty good.  Just not sure how the bacon would hold out.  Maybe I'll do some with hot sausage and no bacon.




I like the sound of Hot sausage on the inside and wrapped with bacon on the outside.   I think I will try that with my next stuffed poblanos.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Haha,  I just noticed I called them ATB's instead of ABT's.  Funny how the mind works.  Did anyone else not catch that and read it as ABT's?


----------



## NU2SMOKE

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Haha,  I just noticed I called them ATB's instead of ABT's.  Funny how the mind works.  Did anyone else not catch that and read it as ABT's?



I would say its how the mind work because...well my mind doesn't work...


----------



## TomKnollRFV

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Haha,  I just noticed I called them ATB's instead of ABT's.  Funny how the mind works.  Did anyone else not catch that and read it as ABT's?



Well I didn't catch it at all. Heck I just had to reread a few times to catch it despite you saying it!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well I didn't catch it at all. Heck I just had to reread a few times to catch it despite you saying it!



Kind of reminds me of this.

Arocdnicg to rsceearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn’t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer are in the rghit pcale. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit pobelrm. Tihs is buseace the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## NU2SMOKE

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Kind of reminds me of this.
> 
> Arocdnicg to rsceearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn’t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer are in the rghit pcale. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit pobelrm. Tihs is buseace the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.




HUH????


----------



## TomKnollRFV

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Kind of reminds me of this.
> 
> Arocdnicg to rsceearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn’t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer are in the rghit pcale. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit pobelrm. Tihs is buseace the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.



Crazy what the human brain can actually do isn't it?

And yes, I can read that lol


----------



## drdon

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Do they keep well in the refrigerator? Does the bacon get soggy? How long can I safely keep them?


Does anybody actually have leftovers of these? EVER?


----------



## clifish

drdon said:


> Does anybody actually have leftovers of these? EVER?


I make enough to ensure there is extra for me later, That and most don't like the level of heat I do so there are usually way more of the stuffed Habnero ones left.


----------



## drdon

clifish said:


> I make enough to ensure there is extra for me later


Didn't know they would keep well so  I've only made a hand full at a time.  This is good to know!


----------



## crazymoon

BS, I eat them cold out of the fridge 4-5 days after making them and they are fine !


----------



## NU2SMOKE

crazymoon said:


> BS, I eat them cold out of the fridge 4-5 days after making them and they are fine !


4-5 DAYS?!?!   I make stupid amounts and I cant make them last that long.  And yes, for some reason they are even better cold!! Damn...now ya got me wanting to make some more....looks like im stopping by the store tonight.  I need to start buying bacon by the truck load!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

BuckeyeSteve look up ABT"S in the home page listings under veggies and you will find all kinds of them.
What I don't understand is what's left overs??

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

HalfSmoked said:


> BuckeyeSteve look up ABT"S in the home page listings under veggies and you will find all kinds of them.
> What I don't understand is what's left overs??
> 
> Warren


Yes,  I read a bunch of them and decided my first try would be jalapenos stuffed with hot sausage, cream cheese, bacon and sharp cheddar.  They turned out very good.  I froze the leftovers to see if I could pull them out of the freezer and put them in the oven.  If it works that could be a game changer.  I could make a whole smoker full and pull as many as I want out of the freezer.


----------



## HalfSmoked

They should be fine frozen. How do you think jalapeno poppers and cheese sticks are keep at the restaurants and fast food places. They for sure are not fresh. Keep us updated how it turns out for you.

Warren


----------



## smokinbill1638

Definitely interested in the frozen reheat


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

smokinbill1638 said:


> Definitely interested in the frozen reheat


I just tried it.  Preheated the counter top convection oven to 400 deg.  Pulled them out of the freezer and baked for 20 minutes.  They were just as good as when I pulled them off the smoker.
I'm definitely going to have a gallon ziplock of these in my freezer.  Time to go back to the farmers market for more jalapenos.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Didn't think you would have any problem.

Warren


----------



## phatbac

Just don't eat them for breakfast...
a friend made me about 20 of them and I took them for lunch at work. well it wasn't long and 9 am and I was into them... about 10:30 am I had to go home from work sick... lesson learned!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

